# Boogedy: Latexing, Corpsing and Painting



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

_Painting_

You will need a lot of paint for this first stage. Because I used some leftover paint in a gel form that not a lot of people use, I will try to explain what color and thickness you are trying to attain, but I can't give you ratios. Sorry.

In the large paint jar, mix the green with black. Keep doing this until you get a black with a hint of green in it. Water this down until you get a consistency that will cover the latex but thin enough to get into the nooks and crannies as best as you can. Make about 12 ounces. 

Put on some disposable gloves and pull the bristles on another chip brush. Brush and dab the paint all over him. As you can see, I used my fingers to help get the paint into the crevices and behind the corpsing. I would really suggest wearing some disposable gloves..... Let dry overnight.



















As you can see, after it dries you will still see some spots you missed. This is where your airbrush or cheap pump sprayer comes in. Spray areas that you missed brushing. Let dry again.


















_Drybrushing_

Drybrushing is when you dip your brush in the paint and then brush it almost dry on a paper towel. Then you drybrush going ACROSS the detail. Not with the detail, across the detail. Boogedy will start to come alive with this technique.

Using your green, drybrush all over Boogedy going across the detail but start to miss some areas. If you look at the very first picture in this tutorial, you will see that the inside of his pelvis was skipped, eye sockets, inside his nose. This will help make him more 3D. This will dry more quickly so check it in about an hour and you can continue if dry. Or just let dry overnight again.

















Now, lighten up your green with some white. Just enough to lighten it. Drybrush this on now. Miss even more areas, you don't want to cover up all your dark green. I started to skip between his ribs, under his ribcage and things like that.

















Lighten up the raw sienna with some white. Drybrush this, again skipping some areas. You are focusing on the parts of Boogedy that extend out from his body. Things like his skull, bones and ribs. Let dry. More wine.

















Lighten up the yellow oxide and drybrush in specific areas. This is an accent color. What I did was skip anyplace that had corpsing. I just focused on exposed bone. That helps give you the illusion that the corpsing is remnants of his skin. If you look at his feet you can see what I did easily. You can also see the effect on his arm, parts of his skull and on one side of his ribcage. Let dry



















_Final wash_

This final wash will help blend in all of your colors. Darken the green with some of the black. Then thin out with a lot of water. Test to see if it's thin enough in a small spot on Boogedy. The paint should be like muddy water. You don't want to cover all of your hard work with a layer of paint. This is a wash step, not a paint step. If your mix is too thick, add more water. 

With a really wet brush, start at the top of him and wash the paint down. There's a fine line with how much watery paint you want running down your prop. You don't want it puddling up in the crevices too much, it will lift off your previous paint colors. This is a bit tricky but don't worry too much. I made mine a little too runny and it lifted a bit of the paint off his toes. So, after he dried I came back in with a little more paint and repaired it. If you want, you can use the airbrush or pump sprayer to get any areas under the corpsing you missed. I didn't because my wash was a little too wet, but it did a great job of getting into the crevices _(don't recommend my way)_ heh. Definitely more wine needed for this step. Totally let dry overnight.


















_Varnish_

In the picture is a flexible gloss varnish. This protects Boogedy somewhat, from UV and the elements. It also gives him a wet look and blends the colors even more. Basically, it makes him look juicy.

If you think latex is sticky when it dries on you, just try varnish! So, watch your hair or you will be watching TV that night picking it piece by tiny piece from your hair. Not that I was stupid enough to bump the top of my head into my wet Boogedy. Nooooo...

Anyways, put a bunch of varnish in a paint cup and starting at Boogedy's head, paint/dab the varnish all over him. I was pretty liberal with the varnish and I ended up using about 12 ounces. I liked the really wet look but you may want to be more reserved. It's up to you. Let dry overnight.

Note about varnish: When you get too vigorous brushing on varnish it likes to froth up. That is bad because it can dry frothed up and look cloudy far away. So, that is why you don't want to work it in too much with your brush. To help avoid missing spots and having to work it in with the brush too much, you want to be fairly liberal when you first apply the varnish. Also, don't go back over the wet varnish too much while it dries, it will froth up too.



















Now that's he's all dry we can pose him! He has some really strong steel rods so I needed the hubby for this. Well, you are all done! 

I want to give a super thank you to Steve at Fright Theatre for letting me do this. You wonderfully helped me out so much. You 'da MAN!

_Thanks for looking at my tutorial....._


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

WOW, Terra! I didn't know he came raw. Fantastic job on corpsing!!!


----------



## Eerie (Sep 3, 2007)

Looks cool Terra! Great color and detail.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Awesome! He looks SO good!

What's Boogedy made of?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone 

It's foam but I don't know what kind. It was poured into a mold if that helps. His back, back of his pelvis and back of his thigh bones are unfinished which is why it's important to corpse the back of him if he's not going to wear tattered clothes.

Hubby mentioned that he looks just like the greenish zombie's in the movie Heavy Metal _(B-17 scene)._ Throw on a tattered combat uniform .....


----------



## indeva (Aug 24, 2008)

Simply Amazing!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Wonderful work Terra, and the walk through you posted on bringing him to life was great!


----------

